# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Mesazhe inkurajuese!

## marcus1

Të dashur vëllezër dhe motra, po e hap këtë temë që secili prej nesh të postojë mesazhe të shkurtra inkurajuese. Mund të frymëzoheni nga ndonjë varg i bibles, nga ndonjë libër apo nga rrethana të ndryshme. 

Unë kam hapur një temë të përafërt me të, temën "I Falem Nderës Zotit", por ndryshimi që do të ketë kjo temë është se të gjithë ne që do marrim pjesë këtu, të mos sjellim pjesë të prëkthyer apo të marra nga dikush tjetër, por vetëm fjalë të thjeshta zemre nga vetja jonë. 

Ju lutem shumë mesazhet të mos jenë të gjata. Përvoja ka treguar se mesazhet e gjata, shpesh nuk lexohen. Le të sjellim mesazhe të shkurtra dhe inkurajuese në Krishtin. 

Lejohet edhe debatimi midis njëri-tjetrit mbi shkrimet që do sjellim.

----------


## marcus1

*Po t`i rrëfejmë mëkatet tona, ai është besnik dhe i drejtë që të na falë mëkatet dhe të na pastrojë nga çdo paudhësi. IGjoni 1:7)*

Rrëfimi i mëkateve nuk është një akt fetar që duhet bërë kundrejt një njeriu apo Zotit me një mënyrë apo rit të caktuar. Rrëfimi shpesh herë mund të ndodhë brenda nesh, akoma edhe pa përdorur fjalë. Rrëfimi nuk është as edhe një akt magjik, që sapo ne e bëjmë mëkatet tona janë falur. Të gjitha mëkatet tona janë falur, të shkuarat dhe të ardhshmet, por të rrëfesh mëkatet është një akt që bën që të falen mëkatet edhe në konshiencën tënde dhe të mund të bësh në praktikë një jetë të shenjtë me Perëndinë. 

Një shembull i mirë është ai i fëmijës me prindin. Sjellja e fëmijës në jetën e përditshme varet shumë nga fakti i të kuptuarit me të vërtetë gabimin. Ka raste që fëmija rrëfen gabimin e tij nga frika, ka raste qe e bën këtë nga interesi, por vetëm nëse rrëfimi i gabimit të tij do të vijë si pasojë e kuptuarit të atij gabimi, fëmija do ketë shansin që të ndreqet.

----------


## marcus1

* Në dashuri nuk ka frikë, madje dashuria e përsosur e nxjerr jashtë frikën, sepse frika ka të bëjë me ndëshkimin, dhe ai që ka frikë nuk është i përsosur në dashuri.(1Gjoni 4:16)*

Perëndia është Dashuri. Krishti është Dashuri. Nëse ne qëndrojmë në Krishtin, do përsosemi në këtë Dashuri. Sa më shumë qëndrojmë në Krishtin, veprimet tona nuk do jenë si rrezultat për t'i shpëtuar ndëshkimit. Në ne që jemi në Të, nuk ka dënim, nuk ka ndëshkim. Sa më shumë do marrim nga kjo Dashuri, aq më shumë do reflektojmë nga Ai. Jo më kot Gjoni menjëherë pas këtij vargu deklaron:

"Ne e duam atë, sepse ai na deshi i pari."

Le të përsosemi në këtë Dashuri. Le ta njohim Atë si Dashurinë tonë dhe të shohim se në Të, nuk ekziston frika. Më lejoni ta ndryshoj paksa këtë varg duke zëvëndësuar fjalën dashuri me Krisht. 

*"Në Krisht nuk ka frikë, madje Krishti e nxjerr jashtë frikën, sepse frika ka të bëjë me ndëshkimin, dhe ai që ka frikë nuk është i përsosur në Krisht."*

----------


## marcus1

*"Lum njeriu që gjen kënaqësinë e tij në ligjin e Zotit, dhe që mendon thellë ditë e natë mbi ligjin e tij. Ai do të jetë si një pemë e mbjellë gjatë brigjeve të ujit, që jep frytin e tij në stinën e tij dhe të cilit gjethet nuk i fishken; dhe gjithçka bën do të ketë mbarësi." (Psalmet 1:2-3)*

Ligji për ne të krishterët nuk është një ligj i shkruar në pllaka guri, as në faqet e një libri. Ligji për ne është vetë Krishti. Ai që mediton ditë e natë në Krishtin, është si një pemë e mbjell gjatë brigjeve të ujit. Një pemë e tillë do të ketë fryte në stinën e duhur. 

Një pemë e tillë ka gjithmonë jetë, në dimër dhe në verë, paçka se frytet nuk i shohim në dimër. Në dimër pema mund të duket e pa jetë, dhe pa bukuri, por ajo pemë bart brënda saj vetë Ligjin e Jetës, vetë Jetën, Jezu Krishtin dhe në kohën e duhur frytet do të dalin dhe pema do ketë edhe bukurinë e jashtme. Bukurinë e brendshme e sheh vetëm Ai dhe shpesh Ai na fsheh nga të tjerët, sepse dëshira e Tij është të na ruaj nga të tjerët.

----------


## Matrix

Faleminderit Marcus per keto mesazhe!

Sa  mire do ishte qe cdo i krishter te postonte mesazhe te tilla per te inkurajuar njeri-tjetrin!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

> Faleminderit Marcus per keto mesazhe!
> 
> Sa  mire do ishte qe cdo i krishter te postonte mesazhe te tilla per te inkurajuar njeri-tjetrin!


Tema është e hapur, bujrum..... po ta majti.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ilia spiro

Nuk po marr citate po them permbledhje, kuptimi eshte i njejte, po shtoj ca fjale nga vetja:

Dhe neqoftese Krishti nuk eshte ringjallur, atehere ne jemi ende ne fajet tona, por meqe Ai u ngjall edhe *ne do te ngjallemi te fundit dite* kur engjelli t`i bjere borise. Nese ne i besojme Krishtit vetem ne kete jete, jemi me te mjeret e te gjithe njerezve. Atehere le te hame e pime, se neser do vdesim (atehere kot u pagezuam , kot mbajme kryq, kot kungohemi, dhe kot shkojme ne Kishe). Pa Ngjalljen i kote eshte Besimi yne.

----------


## Matrix

"Te fundit do te jene te paret dhe te paret te fundit!" - Jezu Krishti

----------


## toni77_toni

"Hyji nuk është Hyj i të vdekurve, por i të gjallëve, sepse të gjithë për të jetojnë. (Lk 20, 38) :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erlebnisse

... Me drejton prane ujerave qe te clodhin...

Zoti eshte rruga, e verteta dhe jeta.

Do te te ndjek, kudo te shkosh e me ty do jem ne pafundesi...

----------


## toni77_toni

"Nëse ndokush e sheh vëllain e vet se bën mëkat që nuk çon në vdekje, le të lutet dhe Hyjit do tia japë jetën  atyre që bëjnë mëkatin që nuk çon në vdekje". (1 e Gj 5; 16) :shkelje syri:

----------


## Matrix

Pjetri: "Ku po shkon Zoti Im?" 

Jezu Krishti: "Ne Rome, qe te kryqezohem perseri!"

(Nga historia e martirizimit te Pjetrit apostull)

----------


## toni77_toni

> Pjetri: "Ku po shkon Zoti Im?" 
> 
> Jezu Krishti: "Ne Rome, qe te kryqezohem perseri!"
> 
> (Nga historia e martirizimit te Pjetrit apostull)


Interesant a!! 

Interesant se disa her Pjetri ra por gjithnjë Jezusi i qendroj pranë! Edhe kjo histori tregon se si Pjetri pasi u lirua nga burgu deshi të largohet dhe harroj se do të jetoj Kryqin qe i kishte thënë Zotëria se ajo do të ndodhë ma vonë. Krishti u dasht të ja kujtoj duke i thënë se "Unë po shkoj të kryqezohna perseri"!

Është interesant Matrix kur lexojmë dhe hasim në Pjetrin, qe ne kohen e takimit te parë me Jezusin qe ishte duke zënë peshqi, u dasht te intervenoj Zoti sepse Pjetri gjithnjë kishte vetiniciativa. Edhe kur i tha Zoti qe ta hedhin rrjeten, Pjetri u pergjigj se "tërë naten provuam dhe nuk ia dulem..." Poashtu edhe kur i than se "varri i Jezusit eshte i zbrazet" ai mori iniciativen vet... e keshtu me radhë. 

pasi qe edhe tema eshte "Mesazhe inkurajuese", ky rresht qe ke postuar na inkurajon dhe na forcon se gjithnjë Krishti është pranë dhe nëse ne nuk marrim Kryqin, Ai do ta marr dhe Ai do të kryqezohet në vend tonin por dhasht Zoti qe edhe ne të kthehemi sikurse Pjetri dhe ta pranojmë Kryqin qe na dhuron Krishti.

----------


## Matrix

Toni, ajo qe une mendoj sa here lexoj per Pjetrin, eshte: A jemi te sigurt qe ne gjerat qe bejme kemi bekimin e Krishtit? Nqs nuk jemi te sigurt, si mund te sigurohemi para se te vazhdojme me tej?

Ti si mendon?

Po ti Marcus?

----------


## mesia4ever

God whispers to us in our pleasures, speaks to us in our conscience, but shouts in our pains: It is His megaphone to rouse a deaf world 
 C.S. Lewis quotes



'Zoti na pershperite ne kenaqesite tona, na flet ne ndergjegjen tone, por na bertet ne dhembjet tona: Ky eshte megafoni i Tij qe ta qoje nga gjumi nje bote te shurdheruar'.

C.S. Luis, dijetar britanik dhe novelist)

----------


## marcus1

> Toni, ajo qe une mendoj sa here lexoj per Pjetrin, eshte: A jemi te sigurt qe ne gjerat qe bejme kemi bekimin e Krishtit? Nqs nuk jemi te sigurt, si mund te sigurohemi para se te vazhdojme me tej?
> 
> Ti si mendon?
> 
> Po ti Marcus?


Qetësia e brendshme, Matrix! Nuk ka person që të ketë Frymën e Tij dhe kur gabon të mos ketë një kontroll të brendshëm. Por ka shumë që nuk i vënë veshin këtij kontrolli. 

Të qëndrosh me Të, është "formula" më e drejtë. Sa më shumqë qëndrojmë me Të, aq më lehtë do e dallojmë zërin e Tij të brendshëm. Kujdes, kjo nuk do të thotë se si me magji, do fillojmë të dallojmë zërin e Tij qartë. Do jenë dështimet e një pas njëshme që do na ftillojnë dëgjimin.

----------


## Matrix

> Pjetri: "Ku po shkon Zoti Im?" 
> 
> Jezu Krishti: "Ne Rome, qe te kryqezohem perseri!"
> 
> (Nga historia e martirizimit te Pjetrit apostull)


Pervec atyre qe tha Toni, une ketu do shtoj dhe ate se Jezusi e identifikon Veten me Kishen e Vet. Kisha ne fakt eshte Krishti. Kisha ne Rome po perndiqej nga perandori Neron, dhe Krishti thote se po shkoj aty qe te kryqezohem perseri!

Nga kjo duhet te na linde dashuri dhe nderim i thelle per cdo vella dhe moter ne Krisht, sepse ne fakt ai eshte pjese e pandare e Trupit te Tij

----------


## toni77_toni

> Toni, ajo qe une mendoj sa here lexoj per Pjetrin, eshte: A jemi te sigurt qe ne gjerat qe bejme kemi bekimin e Krishtit? Nqs nuk jemi te sigurt, si mund te sigurohemi para se te vazhdojme me tej?
> 
> Ti si mendon?
> 
> Po ti Marcus?


Siç edhe tregojnë shkrimet Pjetri ishte në qender te vemendjes shumher.

Mirpor, Pjetri ndodhë qe ka vetiniciativa, dmth nuk konsulltohet me Zotin qe  e ka afer, shumhet Pjtri mendon se ai vet di tia dal, kjo ndodhi edhe ne rastin kur Pjetri tha Krishtit se; "jam ne gjendje të vdes me ty" mirpor nuk ndodhi ashtu por ndodhi ashtu sikurse Zoti i tha dhe ai e mohoi tri her.

Ne kete rast, apo me rastin Pjeter mendoj se eshte se secili nga ne, nese marrim hapa me vetbesim, kur ngutemi, kur nuk konsulltohemi me Ungjillin dhe fjalet e Krishtit, kur nuk degjojmë tjetrin se çka na thotë, kur nuk presim qe Zoti te veproj dhe të lejojme Atij, kur nuk mendojmë se çka na ka thënë Krishti  etj, pra jemi ne ata qe veprojmë dhe marrim iniciativa, njerzorja e jonë e kufizuar dhe sigurisht se shumë lehte mund te deshtojmë. Kjo ndodhë edhe në Kishë.  Kur Kisha bartë edhe veprime dhe gjëra të mishit ajo deshton. Shumher unë e kuptoj Pjetrin ashtu.  Bibla dhe Historia e Pjetrit na flet në mënyrë figurative se vetiniciativat jane deshtim. Por nëse lejojmë Zotit të flet dhe të veproj në ne atëher jemi të persosur; "Të lumtë Pjeter, këtë nuk ta zbuloj mishi... por Hyji....". DMTH Rastet e Pjetrit na flasin në mënyrë figurative se; varet nëse eshte Zoti Ai qe flet - vepron, apo varet nese eshte njerzorja qe flet apo vepron por ajo qe më forcon eshte se pavarsisht se kush flet, afer Pjetrit eshte Zoti dhe Ai ia terhjekë verejtjen Pjetrit dhe Pjetri menjiher e degjon dhe bashkvepron me Zotin. Unë besoj se kjo eshte Kisha.

Tjetra qe thua; *"A jemi te sigurt qe ne gjerat qe bejme kemi bekimin e Krishtit..?"*

Flas per veten time dhe ashtu si unë e besoj:

Baza është Ungjilli. Gjërat - veprimet dhe bindjet duhet të shiqohen dhe të kontrollohen shumë me syrin e Ungjillit. Gjithsesi, *ne jemi Tempull i Hyjit* - Shpirti i Zotit është në ne - në  bashkpunim me brendesinë - thellsinë dhe Ai flet dhe zëri  Tij degjohet, ndodhë se edhe të ngritë dhe të drejton, të takon, të nxitë dhe njeriu flet,  ndodhë se te gjitha këto i bënë dhe  pa e ditur qellimin sepse jemi te kufizuar dhe nuk mund ta kuptojmë, mund ta kuptojmë vetem pasi të jemi në qetesi dhe ti japim Atij hapesirë dhe ta degjojmë kur Ai na flet. DMTH Ai nuk vepron vetem me zë dhe permes zërit të brendshem ku degjohet shumë mirë, por Ai vepron edhe fizikisht, me trupin dhe mendjen tonë. Ai flet edhe me shenja.

Ndodhë qe veprimet tona të shpejta nuk i lënë hapsirë veprimi as komunikimi, por gjithsesi Ai pas një qetesie na flet. Mësë miri Ai degjohet në qetesi dhe në lutje, *jo* çdo her në lutje, zakonisht në qetesi dhe iniciativa është e Atij. Ndjena e brenshme dhe zëri i Tij është e veqant dhe e njohur per personin. Ndodhë qe deshmon ndikon edhe te i dyti person në ndonjë shenjë  të perbashkët per arsye të forcimit te besimit dhe qendreses së personit në besim etj etj.

E verteta është se kur eshte Krishti Ai defton vetveten dhe perezencen e vet dhe të siguron se Ai është. Vetem pas deshtimit tonë mund ta shohim prezencen e Tij. Formen dhe mënyren e deshmisë e zgjedhë Ai se jo personi. Ajo qe ishte deshmi dhe më forconte bindjen në jeten time ishte perputhja me Ungjillin e Tij.  Mua shumher më ka deshmue me rreshtat e Bibles dhe jam sigurua se Ai është. 99% te rasteve Ai më është deftua kur unë kam thënë se; "unë nuk mundem asgjë" dhe ia kam dorzuar te gjitha Atij. Saher qe kam provuar vet, unë kam deshtuar, fjala eshte se kam deshtuar per Zotin e jo per boten.

Prezenca e Krishtit shihet mësë lehti në lutjet e heshtjes - qetesisë, dmth, nëse ulemi në lutje,  mos të flasim asgjë,  Ai të na flet dh dhe të presim në heshtje - qetesi. Këtu fillon mësë lehti kontakti dhe komunikimi, pastaj e kupton njeriu dhe mëson  gjuhen dhe zërin e brendshem të Tij, çdoher mund të flet zëri por vetem kerkohet qetesia e njeriut në prani të Tij. MUnd të bëhet se na mungon ne një kohë të caktuar por gjithsesi Ai do të flet. Nëse nuk jemi të thyer, nëse nuk kemi çlirimin e brenshem dhe njeriu i brenshem nëse është i okupuar, kjo nuk mund të realizohet sepse njeriu i jashtem nuk lejon asgjë.. Thyrjen apo çlirimin e brendshem mësë mirti mund ta kuptojmë me rastin e sh. Palit. Ai vetem pasi u thye, e degjoj zërin....!

Matrix, per këtë qe ti ke pyetur është një temë shumë e rendesishme dhe është shumë e thellë. per shumë njerez është edhe gjuhë qe nuk kuptohet, ndodhë se per dikë edhe qesharake. Por per ata qe besojnë Perendisë dhe kerkojnë Atë kjo është realitet - JETË.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk je shume i sigurte qe do te falen,per kete mund ti shtosh mekatit mekat.

----------


## Shtegtari

Vargjet më poshtë janë nga një këngë e krishterë. 


*Më burojnë nga zemra*
_Më burojnë nga zemra fjalë shumë të ëmbla
Unë i këndoj Mbretit tim poemën time
Gjuha ime do të jetë si pena e një shkruesi të shpejtë
Për të shprehur dashurinë që kam për Ty.

Froni Yt, o Perëndi, vazhdon në përjetsi
Skeptri i Mbretërisë Sate është një skeptër drejtësie. 

Ti je shumë i bukur mbi të gjithë bijtë e njerëzve
Buzët e Tua janë plot nur kur Ti më flet
Prandaj Perëndia Të lartësoj në përjetsi
Se je i veshur me shkëlqim dhe madhërshti.

Froni Yt, o Perëndi, vazhdon në përjetsi
Skeptri i Mbretërisë Sate është një skeptër drejtësie. 

Më burojnë nga zemra fjalë shumë të ëmbla._

----------

